# Keeping non-Australian reptiles illegal?



## Twoton (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi and sorry for the following question that must have been asked a million times before....but the search function didn't help this time.

Is keeping non-Australian reptiles illegal in Australia? Most everything that's discussed here seems to hail from Australia, and forum searches for "corn snake", "milk snake" or any other snakes popular as pets outside Oz bring up either posts from non-Australians or posts about people illegally keeping them.

Thanks very much in advance!

Hans in Taipei


----------



## Twoton (Mar 18, 2010)

Never mind, I just saw the answer twenty posts down 

Sorry again!


----------



## Duke (Mar 18, 2010)

You'd have a better chance searching for the term "exotic". You'll find heaps of threads.

Basically you can only keep native reptiles here in Australia. But all native animals are protected species. Therefore it's governed by state protection laws, which unfortunately vary between states


----------



## Twoton (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you very much, Duke - and again, my apologies for the unnecessary thread!


----------

